# Flathead fishing on the Maumee



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone has caught any big flatheads on the Maumee. I did great at the beginning of the year, I caught a 39 inch 33 lbs, a 14 lb, and a 16 lb. If you've caught a big one definetely write. The 33 lb is my avatar picture.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Nice Fish!
Haven't Caught One Myself...
Welcome from a fellow NW Ohio member


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

I have the pictures of the flatheads I just don't know how to create an album or post the pictures on the forum. They are uploaded on photobucket, I just don't know how to get them from there to here. Can anyone help me out????????


----------



## MRslippery (Aug 7, 2007)

There's a strong chance I'll be offering guided trips for 2 in 09, unsure if there would be a market for it. I'd provide everything on my 19' slyvan sport, would be Maumee water in general.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Use the img code
last box on photobucket images


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

I haven't heard of to many bigguns this year.Last year I heard of quite a few over forty in.My best last year was a forty-three incher at forty pounds.Caught that one on a steelhead rod using fifteen pound test Powerpro line.Wore my as$ out.But definitely a blast!!!


----------



## MaumeeAngler (May 13, 2008)

i catch them at grand rapids, my biggest was 26 lbs that was last year!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

All 3 fish in these pictures were caught and released. I am a big proponent of catch and release especially for these guys, because these guys are something special when you hook into one. Plus I wouldn't mind catching a big one again after he's grown a few more pounds.


----------



## CarpCommander (Jun 20, 2007)

LMAO!

You guys wanna know why ya haven't seen hardly ANY flathead posts on here this year? Because they're aren't many of them left. Well at least not many in the areas that USED to hold good numbers of them.

Why? Because dumbasses don't know how to actually RELEASE these fish. You can only milk a fishery so long before it's depleted. 40lb flatties don't get that big overnite.

Grand Rapids? Used to be able to go there on any given day and catch 4-6 BIG flatties. Independence Dam? Same deal; upwards of 10+ fish on a good day.

Now it's almost impossible to get 1 or 2 in a day. Myself and my best friend have spent several days this year hitting the popular holes without so much as a STRIKE!!! The internet, Maumee tackle, the Blade, and people who brag too much all contributed to this. Both the location and technique is common knowledge now, where it used to be a person had to actually WORK and figure out the game before they started catching fish. 

And anyone that knows me, knows I've accomplished my fair share on the Maumee, so please don't tell me I'm just not fishing the right locations or using the right technique. I KNOW there's a definate decline in the flathead population. You can take that to the bank!

Sorry for the rant guys, but it pisses me off to release big slob flatties year after year, and then turn around and see a guy carrying out 5 or 10 out on a stringer. (And just FYI, I HATE eating fish so that's not the reason it makes me mad)

I still catch my share, but believe me, it's because I worked my azz off to find the right water, and I'll be damned if I'm telling anyone about MY holes. (So please no PM's begging for locations) Hopefully with the smaller numbers of these fish around people will quit fishing for them so much so they have a chance to come back a little bit.

As for the guide service, good luck with that. By the time you get a captain's license, insurance, gas, gear, bait, etc etc and take the 2 or 3 guys out who MIGHT pay for that every year, you'll have wasted a fair chunk of change. I just don't see that happening. If someone wants to learn how to catch a flatty, all they have to do is look on here......................


----------



## CarpCommander (Jun 20, 2007)

Oh yeah, KUDOS on releasing those bad boys Fisherman 3234! 

However.......you need whacked in the noggin for posting pics of the EXACT spot where ya got em! Lol! See? That's what I mean; now you're gonna have a dozen guys sitting on that hole now.  I know right where that's at.  

You're biz, but I suggest snapping pics with no identifying features in the background.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

nice fish,and nice pics.as for how and where you take those pics,,as baby sturgeon says it's "your biz".as far as getting whacked in the noggin,i wonder after reading some stuff here that some other people may not have already been whacked in the noggin too much


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

vary nice fish fisherman3234. Wow you took a pic of the dam no one in nortwest ohio knew that they cought flatheads there I enjoy the pics of big fish so keep posting them. As far as your post getting bashed well I get that any time I post something about crappie. You will also find that next may when we get high water you will catch just as many flatheads as you got this year.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Nice Pics!
Glad You got them posted!
Now if you want to hide your background you can also wite out the background in photobucket


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

I have no idea if flathead populations in the Maumee River are on the decline. I do know that all too many catfish caught on the river are taken home on stringers. Everyone has the right to keep what they catch, (if keeping within the regulations), and I have no problem with this...BUT, the Ohio EPA advises that catfish out of the Maumee River not be eaten at all! http://www.epa.state.oh.us/dsw/fishadvisory/limitmeals.html#table I wonder just how many anglers on the Maumee are aware of this advisory? I would love to see signs posted at access points stating the consumption advisories as I have seen on a couple of other rivers. If more anglers were aware of this advisory, perhaps they would no longer be keeping these fish for the dinner table, and perhaps more anglers would be inspired to help clean up the river or at least start cleaning up after themselves. I also find it highly irresponsible for any bait and tackle shop to hold a contest encouraging anglers to keep fish that the Ohio EPA deems unfit for human consumption.

John


----------



## jb1136 (Sep 29, 2007)

Good points jojo,i agree with u 1000%


----------



## Lazy Eye (Jan 27, 2005)

I would like to think after all these years I am a pretty good fisherman---However I have been out 3 times this year chasing flattys at the mentioned locations and didnt even get a bite!!!----There is another site where this is the target species and trust me these areas are getting hit alot -----
One guy posted he came across some non english speaking individuals and they had 6 huge flathead catfish on a stringer they could barely carry the fish. He mention in his post there is a size limit on the flattys and they didnt understand him or pretended not to, or didnt want to.
Anyways if its dangerous to eat the fish they should make it illegal to keep the fish, that way every one could enjoy the catching------Sure would have been nice to hook into one after all the time and expense I went through but probably not gonna happen when folks are taking em out like that.

Mike 

http://groups.msn.com/WalleyeFishingLakeErie


----------



## MRslippery (Aug 7, 2007)

BabySturgeon, thanks for the laugh. I love every oportunity to get educated by the "seasoned opinions here", LMAO! How I utilize my equipment weather it's sport or business is my concern. To bad on the fishing stituation, there's still a fishery as far as the flatheads go, others need to focus on the catch and release. Some advice to find them, get off the beaten path and you'll find them


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Mr. Slippery, if you were going to get into the business of chartering people on the Maumee river for Flatheads I would definetely be more then willing to be a customer of yours. I also know that if people were knowledgable of your charter service, they would come. Even though I have caught many flathead on the maumee river at several different locations the truth is that much of the maumee river is private property, therefore limiting the amount of locations to shore fish and if you do want a shot at a monster fish, I'm talking 40 or 50lbs you need a boat to get out on the river and look for good spots. You are right there is still a good fishery of flatheads in the river, but it could be better if people would practice more catch and release, if you guys want to see a monster Flathead picture, there is a picture at Bass Pro Shops on the bragging wall of a man who caught a 45 1/2 inch monster that was estimated to be between 50-60 lbs, that fish was also caught and released on the maumee river. My personal biggest Flathead that I have caught while shore fishing was at a location up river from the dams and he was 42 inchs and about 40 lbs. Now as far as people taking the fish out of the river, I'm seeing more and more people on the river, not taking the fish home to eat but to put them in their ponds at home. Now if a person were to do this to their pond they better know that Flatheads have a ravenous appetite and will decimate the populations of fish already in the pond, that means bass, bluegill, and possibly small enough channel cats would be eaten. Especially if the Flathead was a big one. They will eat anything that is unlucky enough to swim in front of them. I also think that at every fishing access point that there should be a warning about eating the fish as mentioned earlier. Some people may have the misconception that its okay to eat any fish out of the river because so many people eat the walleye during the walleye run. But the reason why people are able to eat the walleye is that they are coming from lake erie and are not long term residents in the river.


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm thinking if people dumb enough to keep eating flatheads out of the Maumee keep doing so despite the health hazard, the problem will work itself out. They will die off and the flatheads will rebound!

I am sure many of these people are ignorant of the warnings, but hey, natural selection is a harsh mistress.


----------



## CarpCommander (Jun 20, 2007)

MRslippery said:


> BabySturgeon, thanks for the laugh. I love every oportunity to get educated by the "seasoned opinions here", LMAO! How I utilize my equipment weather it's sport or business is my concern. To bad on the fishing stituation, there's still a fishery as far as the flatheads go, others need to focus on the catch and release. Some advice to find them, get off the beaten path and you'll find them


Actually I'm laughing at you and the idea of a flathead guide service on the Maumee. But what's even FUNNIER is what the Coast Guard would do to ya if you were caught 'guiding' clients in your boat with no captain's license, no insurance and I'm guessing not registered as an actual business; now THAT would be funny! Especially when the IRS gets involved.  

Look, I don't know you, and with an attitude like that I don't really care to. You mentioned starting a guide service and IF there would be a market for it. I gave you my opinion. Now if you want to go through all the trouble of the legalities and go through with it, I honestly wish you the best of luck. Just make sure you do it the LEGAL way, and as long as you release the flatties, I see no harm in your operation. I could care less either way, but there is more to guiding people than just collecting $$ and piling peolpe in your boat. Just trying to save a fellow fisherman some grief, that's all. 

The Maumee just doesn't have what I would consider big enough fish to pay to go after. A 'big' fish up here is ~35lbs. If I personally was gonna hire a guide, they BETTER be able to put me on bigger fish than I'm used to catching on my own. Not to mention you had better be a damn gifted river rat, and able to get fish on nearly every trip. Another problem with it is people pimping your spots out from you once you take them out. 

The thing with a guide service being successful is you have to provide access to a fishery that is unreachable or too specialized for the average guy. Salt water, sturgeon, salmon, big water walleye, alligator gar, muskie, etc. Maumee flatties can be caught by about anybody, all you have to do is ask. I could see going down south and paying a guide where a 50-70lb fish would be a possiblility, but you're just not gonna find that in this part of the country. 

You might be able to get a few people to bite, as 'fisherman 3234' suggested, but I would just ask for gas $$ to take them out for a night on the river. Just my opinion so don't get all worked up; you may try it and have a booming business on your hands. I've been wrong before.  

Good luck!


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

Fisherman 3234 said:


> Now as far as people taking the fish out of the river, I'm seeing more and more people on the river, not taking the fish home to eat but to put them in their ponds at home. QUOTE]
> 
> Poachers who do this, are most likely doing so with the intention of having those big flatties thin out their dink blue gill or bass populations. When a pond has no major predators it can end up having too many small stunted blue gills and bass. When there are fewer blue gills and bass competing for food, they will be able to grow to larger sizes. I call these people poachers because of course it is illegal to transplant the fish from one body of water to another.
> 
> John


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

If someone was really interested in catching big Flatheads regularly in Ohio, I would suggest going to the Muskingum River to the Devola pool near Marietta. That is the best river in Ohio to do Flathead fishing. I'm originally from southeastern Ohio and trust me when I say there are big fish down there. The Great Miami and the Scioto River are also great rivers to go to. One thing to notice is that the closer you get to the Ohio river, the bigger the cats will be. Fishing down there, 40 lbs are very common. One thing that I noticed about fishing down there as is that no one keeps the fish down there. Why, because almost everyone down there knows how polluted the water is. I just don't really know why so many people like to keep them up here. Plus, Flatheads are so prevalent down there you could catch 20 fish on a good night. Now one reason why they are so prevalent down there is that they are native to those rivers and the Ohio river which is connected to all of the rivers mentioned above. The Flatheads in the Maumee river from my understanding are not a native species. I have heard several different stories on how they got in there. But I'm glad that they are in there because they are definetely a fun fish to catch.

If anyone is worried about the popluation of flatheads in the maumee river being, why not just ask the ODNR about population counts done per acre with electrofishing. If the population is down then they will just have more regulations like being only able to keep one Flathead a day regardless of length, or if it is extreme they would have to stock more in the river. But what I get from the biologists and the ODNR is that the population is good. In fact I had seen a great deal of Flatheads caught accidentally during the walleye run this year, not small ones either. One was 33lbs and the other was 34 lbs. I have also heard of alot of people catching them off of crankbaits at various areas as well while smallmouth fishing.

Note that fishing this year in general has been off alot this year. If anyone does see any funny business like guys trotlining, noodling, or keep in a stringer of big fish that you know there is more then one fish on there that is over 35 inches call the game warden, his number is on the 2008-09 fishing regulations. Also, I think that with all of the bait shops with catfish contests that go on up here, there should be a rule with all of them that the fish must be alive when brought in and released. I do know one bait shop that when a big catfish is brought in they take a picture and then they release the fish immediately in a canal

The main thing is that if you do want to catch one out of the maumee, just go exploring on the river, or just chat with fellow fisherman about general areas where to go. I know alot of people like to keep the fish, but you will be surprised at how many people that I have met on the river like me who only practice catch and release, and usually we're the guys who catch the majority of the fish. So, if your having trouble catching one, don't give up, because you never know when you'll get one .


----------



## MaumeeAngler (May 13, 2008)

I never keep any flatheads. The only time I keep catfish is when a couple times a year ill go get4-6 nice eater sized channels from my aunt and uncles lake.


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

With all the talk of Flatheads in the Maumee, does that mean that there could be an untapped resource of Flathead Catfish swimming the depths of Lake Erie?!?!?


----------



## Lazy Eye (Jan 27, 2005)

Fisherman 3234----I have a boat and u said u catch these flattys regularily lets go----I have caught most fresh water species known to man and in plenty of quantity-----But for the life of me I cant catch one of these flattys. I use all the correct bait and tackle, so I am humbling myself and asking for help---lol-----I practice catch and release on everything cept walleye and perch. I live in Maumee and am a stones throw from access to the river. I wouldnt mind hitting it for some flattys this fall----As long as it doesn't collide with my waterfowl hunting. If u are interested shoot me a pm or something. Mike

http://groups.msn.com/WalleyeFishingLakeErie


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

"I just don't really know why so many people like to keep them up here."

Toledo has more trailer parks per SQ mile than any other city. That explains some things.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

One thing that you have to remember about Flatheads is that they are a nocturnal species, they prefer to hunt at night, when people catch them during the day, it is mostly because the fish is very hungry, and also they are lucky.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Now one thing that you may notice while fishing for Flatheads is that you may run into some monster channel cats. While fishing for Flathead, I have caught at several different locations huge channel catfish one this year was 31 inchs, 12.5 lbs, the other last year was 15 lbs. In fact there was a potential state record caught out of the maumee during the walleye run. There is a picture of this fish at Maumee tackle in maumee. The fish was caught by a man from Indiana who got a picture of the fish and let it go without realizing what he caught. The fish's weight was estimated at 35-40lbs. When I first saw the picture, I thought it was a Flathead, but upon closer inspection of how the head was structured it was definetly a channel catfish.


----------



## Lazy Eye (Jan 27, 2005)

That much I know-------I have caught nice size channels in the maumee---Im looking for a 50 LB Plus fish that will give me everything its got----I normally fish with Capt Kevin for walleyes out on mother Erie, but I have grown board of fishing for walleye,they are no longer a challenge and my schedule has been a bit messed up lately to boot. Salmon are to far north for me this year and fishing the salt flats in FL might be outta the question this year----Im looking for something new close and economical what better than a big ole nasty Maumee River Flathead. I have the equip I have a boat, who knows better than the average guy how to catch these rod benders? I have a 14 ft pretty stout boat to go after em if u care to show me how.

Mike 

http://groups.msn.com/WalleyeFishingLakeErie


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

I might be able to help you out, the only question is when I have enough time to go out on the river and fish because if you do want to go out we have to get bait and equipment and spend a good deal of time looking for good locations to fish. I'm substitute teaching for Wood county and I have been pretty busy. If you know where to look for them they will be not that hard to find. Send me a private message with your e-mail address and we'll see what I can do.


----------



## Poopstick (Sep 12, 2008)

3234 Nice fish....I fish the river and catch nice flats as well. 

To Babysturgeon....Your quote..You guys wanna know why ya haven't seen hardly ANY flathead posts on here this year? Because they're aren't many of them left. Well at least not many in the areas that USED to hold good numbers of them. I fish for flats two to three times a month. I catch 3-4 a night mostly in the 30 to 40 pound range. The river is by no means loosing the counts on flats, they are there.


MR Slippery: goodluck and let me know when....You know how to find me LOL!!!!


Dougan


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

Its not just the catfish, ask anyone.... year after year fishing gets worse for native river fish. I hear people of catching smallies all over the river years back, now it takes work to get into the big ones and a LOT of walking. I had a nice little bass spot last season full of big ones, its dead this season. Just takes more work, thats all... and most people want easy.


----------



## Poopstick (Sep 12, 2008)

Holandbass.....It is work that's why it is called fishing.....If it was easy every time it would be called catching...HAHAHA 

Remember the river changes every year, holes are holes but with the weather, rain and season changes everything moves. Like with the walleye run...You mazy have an area that is a good hot spot and then next year rolls around the river is way high logs, debris and current move things around your hot spot is now different so the fish don't hang out there. It is like all rivers they come and go just have to Fish. That is the fun part.

Dougan


----------



## MRslippery (Aug 7, 2007)

As an extenstion of my sportfishing business starting in 09 on lake erie I've been considering this idea to maximize some of my equipment (boats) that may not be utilized on the lake. I've sportfished kingmackeral in the gulf, ski's on St.Clair, kings on Ontario, now can I offer someone a opportunnity to catch on of these at a affordable price, damm straight. Not everyone has the equipment to catch every species they would love to catch, a once or twice a year trip is there only option. After last Saturday night, 6 runs 3 landed I belief there maybe a few that may want to try it. 

Babysturgeon, if no one is interested so WHAT! It will be a offering with the business, yes where catching fish and it will be a C&R only option. And thanks for the tip, I'll be watching for the Coast Guard Police. You take care it was fun.

Fisherman 3234, Poopstick, I'll keep you mind. All of my attention is focus on having the sportcraft ready for 4/1/09 when I'm not in the plant. After 31 years in manufacturing plants sportfishing will be my next job, if it don't work I just bought a bigger fishing boat.


----------



## Mr. Catfish (Apr 10, 2004)

Hi everyone, First off the fish are still there.This year alone I've been out 14 times and have landed 99 flatheads. The biggest 10 are 43,39,38,36,36,35,33,32,32,31 pounds.Also have gotten 4 others at 30lbs. With 17 flatheads in the 20 lb range and 34 in the teens.

Last night got 5 flatheads,36,33,30,24,and 12lbs.My numbers are up from last year with only62 flatties.

As for guiding ,I have been doing it since last May.Had 12 trips last year with 22 guys.This year had 7 trips with 12 guy's.Clients have caught 41 flatheads with the biggest being 37,34,34,30,29 lbs. All clients caught at least two fish each and were happy. Most are not avid flathead fisherman.They are usually a guy that about twice a month with nightcrawlers for what ever is biting. And have not ever caught a fish bigger than 3 to 5 lbs.

Beware though stuff will get broke and and rod and reels lost. I have lost 2 rod and reels because they were not prepared for the strength of these fish.
Some have no idea on how to fight a fish.Just remember that not everyone has the knowledge or even know how to do certain things as you do. It can be annoying at time's .Just remember they hired you to teach not only to catch fish.So with this said good luck and I wish you the best.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Great fish Mr. Catfish, those fish are nice fish anywhere in Ohio. It is good to see a good source of the numbers of some of the big Flatheads that are in the river. Five catfish a night is a great night of fishing too. I'm sure that all the fish were all caught and released too. What in your opinion or anyone's opinion is the largest flathead caught out of the maumee river. The biggest that I have heard is around 55-60 lbs, but this is only what I have heard. My personal record is a 40 lber. I have heard rumors of a possible 60+ fish lurking around somewhere. If anyone has heard of bigger fish PLEASE POST!

I know that we have already shared alot on why we should catch and release big flathead catfish out of the maumee river. But the most important thing to me is that what you have to realize is that truly monstrous flathead catfish a large not only by feeding a great deal, but also what its genetic makeup is. Larger Flathead catfish are more likely to fertilize eggs laid by the females then smaller ones. Therefore BIG flatheads produce more BIG Flatheads. You can have two Flatheads the same age, one can be 20 lbs the other can be 40 lbs, there may be no difference in the amount that they ate its just the 40 lbs has the genetics to get that big or bigger. For instance the world record for the Flathead catfish is 123 lbs. This fish had great genetics to get that big and also a great food supply. All fish have what's called indeterminate growth, this means that if they a good food source and genetics they will continue growing until they die. They are not like other animals where they only grow to a certain size when adulthood is reached.

One last thing about noodling, when guys go out and noodle what they think they are doing is just going out looking for a small nook or cranny and pull out a catfish. What is really going on is that the catfish that is sitting in the hole is a male catfish and what it is doing is protecting the eggs laid by the female in the hole. Thats why they latch on to your arm, and when you take that fish out the eggs are defenseless. 

Now I'm not saying this because I think there are a shortage of flathead in the maumee, because I don't. I just want people to know why the catfish is biting your hand.

Mr. Catfish, if your still going to be guiding next year, or if anyone is going to be guiding next year, i would like a pm's with some way to contact you because you'll have a customer. I have all my own personal gear, and its all the correct gear. I just would like to get out on a boat. I've caught many flathead out of the maumee river I just would really want to go after some boss hawg fish, I mean 40 lb plus fish. I would really like to get out on the river right now but I'm just so busy lately and I'm probably not going to be able to get out again this year.


----------

